# My new 200sx SER..



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

HKS exhuast














Had to pick it up before the paint on Thursday, cause I have problems with my other car..
The interior is very clean, all the dents have been pulled. I still need to put my rims onto this car and get all the front lip, sideskirts (need clips), and I have the rear side valances which came from an Integra Type R which bolt right on to the rear bumper and makes it look alot better from the rear, even though I may get shit for having a honda part on a nissan but I like it.
Coming from a GA powered B13 to this car, it pulls like a motha....
Paint should come this next weekend hopefully. And other than that I really couldnt be happier now and with Mike's help and some other people, I should have some other suprises in store by this spring.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

show more pics of the steering wheel


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice, I bet you must love that increase in power..


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I do like the increase in power now.......  
the steering wheel is a Nismo one..... and the quick release hub is from NRG.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the car, even though it looks like a beater. i would keep the car looking like that, and spend my money on a turbo and have a true sleeper. but thats just me.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well like I said, the bodywork was just finished, and will be painted very soon.
Its gonna be done up real nice. And trust me, I have plans for turbo soon, on a new motor...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the dash kit I installed yesterday. I got my rims on and its looking very nice right now..  the kit is real CF, and is very nice quality and fit and finish. Probably my favorite mod right now.
Better daytime pic.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

where did you get the real fiber dash kit from? I have been looking for one but they are really really expencive.. I'm very interested! Thanx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> where did you get the real fiber dash kit from? I have been looking for one but they are really really expencive.. I'm very interested! Thanx



i wanna know that too


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

bdtrims.com. I would recommend them, but you might wait a bit. I waited about a week and a half.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> bdtrims.com. I would recommend them, but you might wait a bit. I waited about a week and a half.



Thanx bro.... Best part is... Thats the best price I have seen. Good find!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

got the wheels on. Still need to paint and get the SE-R sideskirts, SK lip and rear skirts on......and replace the headliner. though I did get my exhuast rewelded. Sounds 10x better than when the pipe was broken off.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you plan on putting the oem spoiler on? i think it looks alot better with it...but its up to you


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, its sitting in my garage with everything else.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

coming along very nicely


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Aren't you going to put the SE-R skirts on before you paint it?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no, the body is being painted and the other parts are being painted separately. Reason is, if I want to take a part off, then it will be painted underneath and just makes the car that much cleaner IMO. Just makes things easier. That and I need to find the clips that hold the sideskirts on first.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

About how much did it cost to pull out the dents and getting it painted? Im asuming youre paying someone else to do this stuff.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Normally I would do all the work myself but since the car wasnt nearby, I had my friend do the bodywork. the bodywork I paid 300 for, since there was only a few small dings and minor fitting work of the fenders, lights, and other body peices.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

And the paint? Mine was hit twice on the left side. Front fenter and Back fenter. Im thinking I will just go to a junk yard and finding some with no rust, put them on mine and repaint with a undercoat of POR-15. I personally wouldnt know how to do most of that. But one thing.. which I will probably ask somewhere else later, isnt the back panel part of the roof, in turn part of the other side back panel? May be hard to find that large of a piece with no rust, as well as just taking it off and putting it on another car.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

only the side roof is part of the back quarter panel. 
its leaded in to make it look like one peice.
i told you that in a different thread i think.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

"leaded over"? So it should be somewhat easy to get off and put a new one on..? And how would I make it seem seamless again? Haha Yeah Im going to end up making a new post about this when I find new panels.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i dont know if they are even leaded anymore.
i read somewhere that they use cosmetic strips.
i dont think it would be that hard to get off.
if it is leaded in, you would have to melt the seam out.

edit:
i just read somewhere that you can use ALL METAL polyester filler to fill the seam, and block sand it.




im tired of my username:

your car is looking nice
i like the carbon fiber interior and the metal "floor mats" if thats what they are.
where do you get those at? or do you make them?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the floor mats are diamond plate and were made by ScorchN200sx as he was the previous owner. I have a couple other CF stuff to put on soon.....


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah I liked the floor mats, and they shouldnt be Too hard to make for someone good at metal working. Though personally I like the stock rubber mats, I think they would catch more dirt and not leave as big of a imprint on the carpet. But they do add a nice look to the car.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

ohhh.
i knew that he had the same ones, but i didnt realize it was the same car.


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

That site with the carbon dash kits looks like they do really good work. You said it has real nice fit and finish but the pic of the drivers side door panel looks as if the carbon piece didn't line up right, or it was not cut to the right shape. Is that pic right? If I buy a carbon dash kit I want the best quality fit. Other than that site the only other I've found that makes them is NOPI, but they are $300+


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

nismo b14se-r said:


> That site with the carbon dash kits looks like they do really good work. You said it has real nice fit and finish but the pic of the drivers side door panel looks as if the carbon piece didn't line up right, or it was not cut to the right shape. Is that pic right? If I buy a carbon dash kit I want the best quality fit. Other than that site the only other I've found that makes them is NOPI, but they are $300+


the fit was perfect in fact but I need to realign the peice on the door. it would have fit perfect but I wasnt as careful as I should have been putting it on.


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> the fit was perfect in fact but I need to realign the peice on the door. it would have fit perfect but I wasnt as careful as I should have been putting it on.



Cool, thanks for the info. I'm going to pick up one of those kits soon. What kind of prep did you have to do before sticking them on?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

nismo b14se-r said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I'm going to pick up one of those kits soon. What kind of prep did you have to do before sticking them on?


you have to clean the parts in the car with the supplied alcohol swabs, then it comes with 2 sticks of promoter. then you heat the peices up, pull the backing off and line them up and lay them on.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

got the new valve cover on. I decided not to sand the letters down cause I'm lazy, but this will help me keep the engine cleaner since the gaskets were leaking through the tube seals, filling my plug holes with oil. So I got that fixed, with new pcv valve and assorted other things. Next project, ACT clutch (needed), maybe an AD fab flywheel and UR crank pulley for now.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:



> got the new valve cover on. I decided not to sand the letters down cause I'm lazy, but this will help me keep the engine cleaner since the gaskets were leaking through the tube seals, filling my plug holes with oil. So I got that fixed, with new pcv valve and assorted other things. Next project, ACT clutch (needed), maybe an AD fab flywheel and UR crank pulley for now.


Sweet, what year? I want more information. lol


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its a 96.....and that request is very vague. Anything specific?


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Haha sorry. I thought this was in the "Show your ride" threat. Thats what happens with you get 8 e-mails from this forum per day. But what I mostly wanted to know was.. how many miles? Whats been done? Original SR20?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

installed guage faces since I had some free time. I am going to be wiring them up to the dimmer switch tomorrow so they will do for now not wired up since I dont have to drive at night. And FYI, I did not have to remove the needles. Slip em over, put screws in and double sided tape on the fuel and temp guages to keep the needles from rubbing. I think im going to color the needles blue as well..............I'm not sure.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nice job... BTW ordered my CF dash kit.. depeneding on Wilma.. I should have them tues/wed. Can't wait!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Also ordered a T25 kit off a member from sr20forum. 

T25 w/ lines. No shaft play.
BB mani. tapped for EGT. (have guage, need probe)
Hotshot FMIC kit w/ intercooler
Hotshot 3" dp
370cc injectors
Greddy guages (boost, oil pressure etc.)
Apexi muffler 4"
Turbo XS boost controller dual stage
some BOV, not sure of brand, will probably be replaced with something shinier  maybe type S or something along those lines. 
Now all I need is a Walbro pump, Nissport adapters, misc clamps,I want Nismo FPR 
need new clutch (JWT), and a new motor. 
In future I will upgrage turbo/ injectors, and other little things.
ScorchN200 will be helping me with the install wont you Mike ??????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Right on. 
Can't wait to see it at the meets next spring.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

No kidding. Ive been wanting to see your car for such a long time. I was going to driftfest but it was cancelled due to rain.....go figure.  
I'll def. be at the meets and hopefully we'll both have our cars mostly finished, if that ever possible.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

I recommend a fidanza flywheel, good quality, not to pricey and it does wonders.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> I think im going to color the needles blue as well..............I'm not sure.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Since your needles are clear you should be able to just change the bulbs to blue. I remember someone else did it and put blue LED bulbs in and it turned out really nice.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Since your needles are clear you should be able to just change the bulbs to blue. I remember someone else did it and put blue LED bulbs in and it turned out really nice.


I used superwhite LEDs, and made my own. 8 lamps in all. The plastic in the cluster makes the light come out purple, except for the needles. :-/

Pic is before they were adjusted too...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I got the Spec V seat in. It was actually pretty simple. 3 of the four holes line up. The 4th on the right rear sits too far to the right and does not line up. It also does not sit even. So what I did was pound down the area where the slider bolt sits and drill and tap a new hole for it which I still need to do.. To make it sit even I need to bend the RR bracket and add washers. The front brackets you just bend them down until they line up. I really like these seats more than the stock ones. Though it does need to be cleaned and I will prob. do the drivers side tomorrow.
Edit. Got both seats in but the sit a little crooked in the front. To fix this I am going to drill the bracket holes larger to allow room for adjustment.








front bolts







here parked at my friends house


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

OMG OMG loooooooook what the fedex fairy brought me, though 2 days late :asleep: 
I cant wait to get around to installing all my shit in the coming months. I still need a new engine, clutch (ordered) fuel pump, new suspension, KSport (maybe) etc etc etc.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Jesus christ... What the hell do you do for a liveing? You have some much money to blow so fast. I need your job!


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> Jesus christ... What the hell do you do for a liveing? You have some much money to blow so fast. I need your job!


No shit, huh? I'm freaking poor. I have trouble coming up with even $400 bucks every month to throw at my car and your what... already up to $4,000. C'mon, share the secrets!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Only one explanation...



Drug dealer 


Anyways car is looking great!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> Only one explanation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Or a Mechanic.. ones at the place I work make mad money. The one that helps me with my car has a GSR, buys the parts and installs them himself obviously. In one month hes already done a short shifter, cold air intake, motormount inserts, rims and tires, and I heard he just ordered new headers.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Char said:


> lol Or a Mechanic.. ones at the place I work make mad money. The one that helps me with my car has a GSR, buys the parts and installs them himself obviously. In one month hes already done a short shifter, cold air intake, motormount inserts, rims and tires, and I heard he just ordered new headers.


Yeah if you got your ASE certifications you can make a shit load of money. Most certified mechanics I know make upwards of $17 an hour. Kinda makes me want to get my certification... I'm already the sole technician (I perform all the maintence and repairs on.. well.... anything) for a trucking company. If I had my certification I'd be able to make a lot more. Right now I make jack shit. Then I see stuff like how "Tired" buys parts for his car and I just get depressed. Being poor sucks. Umm... on a happy note I was able to buy 2 slotted rotors today! But no brake pads or anything else... shit.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

One of the ones that work in our shop makes $23 (or was it 27?) an hour, though he doesnt get as much work as the others, Im sure they are making the same or more.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

drug dealer...............hahahahaha, I wish.  
since I had to find someone else to paint my car I am looking at new colors. 
Maybe Autumn Sunburst, or black, blue, or a dark red. I have no ideas. Throw me some thoughts.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm tired of my username said:


> drug dealer...............hahahahaha, I wish.
> since I had to find someone else to paint my car I am looking at new colors.
> Maybe Autumn Sunburst, or black, blue, or a dark red. I have no ideas. Throw me some thoughts.



I personally like the stock grey... But its not really grey. I don't know what the color or color code is. But my next project sel is going to be that color if i can find one.


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> drug dealer...............hahahahaha, I wish.
> since I had to find someone else to paint my car I am looking at new colors.
> Maybe Autumn Sunburst, or black, blue, or a dark red. I have no ideas. Throw me some thoughts.


Midnight Blue  Or Black


----------



## sr20xse-r (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> got the new valve cover on. I decided not to sand the letters down cause I'm lazy, but this will help me keep the engine cleaner since the gaskets were leaking through the tube seals, filling my plug holes with oil. So I got that fixed, with new pcv valve and assorted other things. Next project, ACT clutch (needed), maybe an AD fab flywheel and UR crank pulley for now.



where did you get this valve cover from i would really like to fing one for my engine.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Uhm, looks like he just had it painted/powdercoated.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

just cleaned everything up alot since I'm bored. I ordered a CF trunk and it should be here pretty soon. As far as paint is concerned. I got 2 new dents and lost the left rear sideskirt peice so I cant paint until I fix those 2 problems.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get the c/f lip to go along with all the other carbon fiber.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> get the c/f lip to go along with all the other carbon fiber.


I do have that though.....  and you can see the grill sitting in the pic.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> I do have that though.....  and you can see the grill sitting in the pic.


I didn't say grille...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> I didn't say grille...



i wish that would fit on the 99 bumber.. I can't stand that plate area on the 98's front end.. DAMNIT!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> i wish that would fit on the 99 bumber.. I can't stand that plate area on the 98's front end.. DAMNIT!


bondo and sanding...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cant lay bondo on over 1/4" thick...it cracks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cant lay bondo on over 1/4" thick...it cracks



hmm, on plastic that isn't moving? I understand it would on doors/trunks/hoods since they are opened and closed.

You couldn't weld into it being plastic so I guess fiberglassing it???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno how people fill in huge gaps like liscence plates and stuff on plastic..i guess fiberglass?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I do have the lip though too, I was just mentioning that I have the grill as well..... As for the 99 grill, they do have carbon fiber replacements.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm tired of my username said:


> I do have the lip though too, I was just mentioning that I have the grill as well.....


OH, I didn't see it in the pic which is why I mentioned it.

nice though, very nice.

Also I think you should go black or red on the paint, probably 2 of the best colors with carbon fiber.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Also I think you should go black or red on the paint, probably 2 of the best colors with carbon fiber.



blue is the worst!!! haha


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Meh, blue is alright. You guys might hate me but I've decided on Autumn Sunburst. Also I ordered a CF trunk on Sat. so it should be here on Fri. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> blue is the worst!!! haha


someone seems to like it...








:cheers: 

sorry, back to the awsome b14


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I was originally thinking of WRX blue, with small SE-R on the sides in a lighter blue... but I like the orange. I have a deal as well to get a CF hood in the next few weeks as well so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> someone seems to like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha i got owned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Dude, your car is an inspiration to me. In the summer I will be building a car as well and I want it to be something like notanotherhonda’s, but at the same time yours as well. I had thought about buying a Honda prelude, but after seeing so many 200’s I decided to purchase a 1996 nissan 200sx se-r. they are not hard to find, and can be bought for dirt cheap because most people don’t know what they have. I will be gutting everything, put in a cage, turbo, and tein coilovers. I am going to make it a race car, that I can drive on the street. Also I found these tight as hell rims to go with the whole performance idea: racing hart cp-035, they only weigh 7.8lbs in the 15x6 form. Sorry if I am jacking your thread.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

forget paint and just do a full carbon fiber body.

and then you'd have to get a big mellon shooter exahust so I can have sex with your car. make sure it at least a 5" tip


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you wish it needed to be that big


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok heres my carbon fiber list.....
CF Dash kit
Guage overlay
Shift knob
E- brake handle
eyebrows
lip
grill
trunk
hood (ordering soon)
misc engine coverings
B-Pillars made but not on yet
pedals
Im looking into a wing like the stock civic ones but I need to get measurements. 

And as far as the exhuast goes Im sure that the stock exhuast would be complete overkill


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wanna see what those pillars looks like...but please dont get those ugly CF fenders just cause they are CARBON FIBER.........


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> someone seems to like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red interior and blue exterior?

Color Blind judges maybe?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Judges like it when it stands out...

Anyways Chris lost My phone over the weekend saw you called I found it and its charged hit me up...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Red interior and blue exterior?
> 
> Color Blind judges maybe?


pics dont do it justice. I thought the same when I saw pics of the car.

It looks great in person.

[/off topic]


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

how flat black with red look?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> someone seems to like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection :thumbup: 

Here is mine from 2002-2003










Thread hi-jack!!! :givebeer:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

look what else Fedex brought today....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

how much does it weigh? and i hate you


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I think its around 18 lbs..... and dont be jealous.....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

damn, i want to build up a car as well, but dont have the time... also what are you going for, in terms of looks and overall goal of your car?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks....... trying to be subtle...
SK lip
C Wings trunk
maybe SK wing.....
SE-R sideskirts
Integra Type R rear bumper extensions
Autumn Sunburst paint

Performance.
Initally going for about 220ish hp to the wheels with my setup right now.
will upgrade later on for around 300 or so reliably. No squeeze cept for maybe an intercooler......cooler...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

you have an sr in their right?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

but of course......its an SE-R


I went to install the trunk and it fit perfectly. I didnt install the inner lights and other things like license lights etc but then again I do have to drill the 2 of the holes for the lights ( so that you can adjust them however you want cause the holes are already tapped) I wont fully install untill I get my car painted..........


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

This thing's coming along fast. Cant wait to see finished pic's. then again at the pace you're moving... I won't have to. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see it in person in 2006!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

coool...looks good


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

this is going to be hot when its done. keep it coming dude


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

New CF boost guage. I also got oil press. , EGT, and water temp. 
Got them all through a local shop for 45 each plus tax :thumbup: 
Also ordered Fidanza flywheel, waiting for it to ship. I hate the shitty weather around here. All I can do is collect parts and wait for sunny days, I'm making almost no progress here just doing maintanance. Oh well, I'm running out of space in my bedroom.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.wheelmax.com/wheelcolors.asp?CtgId=3175&color=Black
best pic I could find of what is coming in tomorrow!!!!
though mine are 17's to replace my Konigs....


Also waiting on the Fidanza still.........  
Prothane mounts came in, installing tomorrow....maybe
catch can
and a Image Dynamics IDQ12 with cadance 400 watt amp..... 
will have more pics as items arrive.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

pics of the trunk installed yet?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

unfortunately no. I wanted to wait until the car was painted and the weather has been too shitty to even allow me to change my oil....since my garage is under construction.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

FACK FACK FACK, my wheels dont come in till Monday since I'm in a "rural" location.............damned FEDEX..









never mind, I love FEDEX now.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Lmao, just make a museum while you're at it..


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I might just do that....
















:kiss:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hawt wheels, paint that car black.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I was just thinking semi gloss black like I originally planned. Would go good with all the CF, and with the money saved I can finish my T3/T4 setup....


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

im super jealous man, the car looks great, i wish i could make my 200 look like that
great job and i think black on black with cf is the *greatest* ever
*stuffs* hot
you should def go with black paint


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

prothanes came in. same as Hella fogs, and if anybody knows, My IDQ sub, and I picked up a Cadence V700 at a local shop that was having a sale....all this stuff cept for the fogs have been installed.


----------



## TJ 200SX SE (Nov 17, 2005)

*What kind are they?*



I'm tired of my username said:


> FACK FACK FACK, my wheels dont come in till Monday since I'm in a "rural" location.............damned FEDEX..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of rims are they? I have a Black 200SX and those would look sick on a black car.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

BSA 243 
17x7


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks like I decided on a color......


----------



## nismo b14se-r (Jun 7, 2005)

that looks sweet man, black on black is sexy


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

keep the pics coming, def turning out to be one of the nicest b14s around!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Pics will be up tomorrow. Ill probably be putting the trunk on as well. Thanks


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

new trunk









new grill. 

Sorry about the really shitty pics.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Black on black carbon... very very nice. :idhitit:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Is it always raining there. I have a feeling your in Washington....lol
The car is turning out very nice. I want to see some daylight pics of the paint and the complete progress.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Is it always raining there. I have a feeling your in Washington....lol
> The car is turning out very nice. I want to see some daylight pics of the paint and the complete progress.


Yeah, your 100% right. Its like -10 degrees out and raining  
Im headed down to Orlando soon, and my car is coming with me. (for school)
I'll try to get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Havent been able to log in for awhile so I thought I would update my progress.
got it painted w/ CF trunk
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/91sentra01/100_5103.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/91sentra01/000_2022.jpg

SK Carbon lip/grill/eyebrows
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/91sentra01/000_2024.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v338/91sentra01/100_4472.jpg


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

Where'd you get that lip? Car looks awesome! I love the blue.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Its a Syndicate Customz lip. It broke a couple of days ago so its off, and getting rewrapped in CF. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Coming along nicely. Love the CF


----------

